# Bad rash on my Golden's belly.



## ncevans07 (Aug 2, 2014)

The past few weeks I have noticed my Golden, Chloe's belly getting extremely red . I recently switched detergents right before this seemed to start and was wondering if that isn't causing it. I did wash her bed after buying the new laundry detergent. Or wondering if something else is causing it. We also had tried a new dog food, but this started before that. Our Great Dane hasn't had any skin problems. And Chloe has never had any skin issues in the past.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you sure those aren't flea bites?


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That looks very sore. Is she scratching a lot?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, glad you've joined us. 

That looks painful for your Chole, poor girl.

Have you taken her to the Vet to have it checked out? She may need a prescription ointment and maybe some antibiotics to clear it up.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, my oldest son suddenly broke out in a rash all over his back and chest. He had just had a vax for measles--turns out the one he had as a baby had not been good and kids vaccinated certain years had to get a next vax. I thought he had developed measles from that vax.

But the doctor said he believed Ron was allergic to the soap powder I had use. He had broken out during a little le4ague football workout and the doc said his sweat had mixed with the laundry powder residue in his shirt and caused the rash. Gave him a shot, I went to liquid and never had another problem.

Okay, years later one of my goldesn liad in my flower bed in the back and developed a rash that looked a lot like yours and even went into pus filled sores. He had laid in the lantana and that had done it. So it could well be an allergy of some kind for your girl. Good luck in getting to the botto of it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a staph infection. Lilah gets them periodically. A course of antibiotics from the vet should clear it up. You can also wash it with something like Microteck shampoo to help it clear up faster.


----------



## ncevans07 (Aug 2, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> Are you sure those aren't flea bites?


I have checked her over multiple times and have not seen any fleas on her. She has had them so I know what they look like. That is what I thought originally though.


----------



## ncevans07 (Aug 2, 2014)

ssacres said:


> That looks very sore. Is she scratching a lot?


She is scratching it a lot and she has an appt. with the vet tomorrow. I feel really bad for her


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ncevans07 said:


> She is scratching it a lot and she has an appt. with the vet tomorrow. I feel really bad for her


A vet visit is definitely in order. At this points she's probably just uncomfortable, but that rash could go south really fast... You want to avoid hot spots and staph infection if you can. If you have any Bond's medicated powder in your house, put some on her a couple times today. That will make it feel a bit better, keep her from chewing, and may help heal it. 

Hope you come back after the vet visit and let us know what you hear.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

How did the vet appt go. I hope she is feeling better real soon.


----------



## ncevans07 (Aug 2, 2014)

ssacres said:


> How did the vet appt go. I hope she is feeling better real soon.


The earliest they could get her in was tomorrow at 5:30. So I'll let you all know then what they say. It's still bothering her and she is still itching and biting at it.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Just checking in to see how your girl is doing..


----------



## ncevans07 (Aug 2, 2014)

ssacres said:


> Just checking in to see how your girl is doing..


Made out good. They said she had a bacterial infection and they did find a few fleas on her. But she had been outside for a long time right before her vet visit. They put her on 2 antibiotics for the infection and it is looking much better already. Thanks for checking!!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy she is on the mend. Thanks for the update..


----------

